# ابدأ منييييييين؟؟



## material engineer (14 يونيو 2012)

اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
بس كنت محتاجه حد يساعدني اعرف هطور نفسي وابدأ ازاي
انا على مقربه انى اتخرج من قسم هندسه فلزات وعلوم المواد جامعه قناه السويس وحاليا شغاله في مشروع التخرج
مممم محتاره جدا ارتب اموري ازاي ولا اعمل ايه لان عاوزة افضل احط نفسي في المجال بتاعى ومانقطعش عنه ياريت اي حد يفيدني ياريت


----------

